# Equipment Recommendation



## resamarie (Mar 21, 2015)

I am looking for a countertop convection oven and I am at a loss as to which model or brand would be best. It will be used to make fairly small batches of pastries; macarons, custards, cakes, pies, etc. I will be using it in my home, as I am lining up all my ducks to get a cottage license. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chefe1492 (Jul 7, 2017)

No substitute for a TurboChef. Not cheap but they are the best.


----------



## Stephen Wlin (Aug 9, 2017)

Which brand for a commercial convection gas oven would you recommend? Which if these is best to worst?
Vulcan
Bakers Pride
Doyon
Southbend
Hobart

tHANKS!


----------

